# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  نوشتن فایل یونیکد در پایتون

## ASedJavad

سلام
مشکل این کد چیه؟
a=open('c:\\1.txt','w')
z=u'سلام'
a.write(z)

----------


## ehp_kz6597

سلام
شما چه خطایی دریافت میکنی ؟
اگه با اون u مشکل داره و ورژن پاتون شما 3 هست ، ورش دارین چون این نسخه بدون نیاز به درج کاراکتر u ، متن یونیکد رو نشون میده 
ولی اگه مشکل اینجاست که ذخیره نمیشه ، احتمالا به خاطر جا افتادن () a.close باشه

----------


## ASedJavad

ممنون
ولی من از پایتون 2.7 استفاده میکنم و از pys60 سیمبین
این ارور رو میده:
UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 0-3: ordin
al not in range(128)

مطمئنم ربطی به اون مواردی که شما گفتید نداره
بلکه احساس میکنم متنم باید قبل از اینکه تو فایل ریخته بشه، باید دیکد (یا اینکد) بشه ولی با چه اینکدینگی؟ نمی دونم.

----------


## ehp_kz6597

سلام



> مطمئنم ربطی به اون مواردی که شما گفتید نداره


از قرار معلوم حق با شماست . خب از اول نگفتین تو 2.7 اجرا کردین
به هر حال . مثل اینکه این هم از مشکلات شایع هست و با توجه به راه حل های ارائه شده باید از (" encode("ascii استفاده کنین 
جزئیات بیشتر:
Unicode HOWTO
UnicodeEncodeError
utf-16 to utf-8 

امیدوارم مشکلت رو حل کنه  :چشمک: 
شاد باشید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ASedJavad

ممنون از شما
مشکل حل شد
باید از encode('utf-8') استفاده میکردم
البته خودم قبلا بارها این کار رو کردم ولی همش ارور میداد
ظاهرا بجای encode مینوشتم *i*ncode!

----------

